

Sex, shopping and thinking pink (Men's and women's brains are different) - charzom
http://www.economist.com/science/displaystory.cfm?story_id=9682588

======
daniel-cussen
So male-oriend websites should be blue to help the 10% that is colorblind, and
female websites should be pink to attract women. I guess mothers are
fundamentally right when they dress up baby boys in blue and baby girls in
pink.

------
voidstar
these evolutionary explanations aren't falsifiable and therefore belief in
them is as rational as belief in any explanatory heuristic you can dream up,
always salvageable by postulating whatever new ad-hoc assumptions can help the
theory. besides, if men are hunters, and hunters want meat, and meat is
reddish-pink, then men should go for that color too, right?

------
portLAN
No, they aren't.

------
curi
This isn't very good science. There are plenty of alternative conclusions the
data supports just as well as the one they chose. So saying they did science
to support their conclusion is false.

For example, they didn't even bother to try a control: do the same thing but
fill the booths with non-food. Maybe the food was irrelevant.

Or maybe the men were just more bored while doing the experiment, perhaps for
cultural reasons. They didn't test for that either.

etc

